# We’re a Star Trek couple



## Grampa Don (Dec 28, 2019)

It’s not that we’re Trekkies, although I’ve seen most of the original series at least once.  It’s that we’re a bit like Kirk and Spock.  She’s the emotional one, and I’m the logical one.  She makes friends in an instant, and I’m a socially clumsy introvert.  She'll speak to anyone.

Her technical skills are zip.  She constantly has computer and cable problems that I generally fix with a few key strokes. She’s the ultimate impulse buyer.  I often download and read the owner’s manual before buying something, and then I’ll shop for the best price.  She gets upset over things that I think are minor, like that the neighbor’s car has blocked the street sweeper.  Me, big deal.

She loves reality shows.  Big Brother is her favorite.  I think they are phony and boring and would rather watch a documentary.  She tends to believe anything she reads on the internet, while I am skeptical of everything.  I picked my doctor based on qualifications and reviews. She chose hers because she likes him.

So, we’re pretty much opposites.  But, we get along fine as long as I remember who’s Captain.

Don


----------



## Catlady (Dec 28, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> It’s not that we’re Trekkies, although I’ve seen most of the original series at least once.  It’s that we’re a bit like Kirk and Spock.  She’s the emotional one, and I’m the logical one.  She makes friends in an instant, and I’m a socially clumsy introvert.  She'll speak to anyone.
> 
> Her technical skills are zip.  She constantly has computer and cable problems that I generally fix with a few key strokes. She’s the ultimate impulse buyer. * I often download and read the owner’s manual before buying something,* and then I’ll shop for the best price.  She gets upset over things that I think are minor, like that the neighbor’s car has blocked the street sweeper.  Me, big deal.
> 
> ...


Except for the highlighted words (I don't understand manuals), I am similar to you and Spock.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 28, 2019)

I always that was one of the stupiest shows on the boob tube, even worse than Lost In Space.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 28, 2019)

I am a person that enjoys new things and gets bored easily when things are too "plain vanilla."  The Wonderful Man in my life, Ed, is like a calm stream that just goes along with barely a ripple, taking care of the mundane stuff.  But he has a wry sense of humor that will make me bust out laughing at times.

Not sure what our corresponding tv duo is....


----------



## jujube (Dec 29, 2019)

We're the Odd Couple...….


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 15, 2020)

I think that jointly being members of a particular "fandom" can definitely bring people in general and couples together.  There are many such "fandoms," _Star Trek _being just one of the more notable ones.  To those outside of a fandom, the appeal of it to those within can seem quite "alien"...no pun intended!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Ronni (Jan 15, 2020)

I think the only fandom thing Ron and I have is Harleys, and that we like to ride.  

We are similar in many regards, and very different in some.  We're both organized, fastidious, tidy, don't like clutter, we both like to cook, we're careful with our money and we're each mindful about our appearance.  

On the other hand, he's the shoot from the hip guy, and I'm the over thinker.  He's impulsive where I plan.  He has a hair trigger and I simmer.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 15, 2020)

_It’s not that we’re Trekkies, although I’ve seen most of the original series at least once. It’s that we’re a bit like Kirk and Spock. She’s the emotional one, and I’m the logical one. She makes friends in an instant, and I’m a socially clumsy introvert. She'll speak to anyone.

Her technical skills are zip. She constantly has computer and cable problems that I generally fix with a few key strokes. She’s the ultimate impulse buyer. I often download and read the owner’s manual before buying something, and then I’ll shop for the best price. She gets upset over things that I think are minor, like that the neighbor’s car has blocked the street sweeper. Me, big deal.

She loves reality shows. Big Brother is her favorite. I think they are phony and boring and would rather watch a documentary. She tends to believe anything she reads on the internet, while I am skeptical of everything. I picked my doctor based on qualifications and reviews. She chose hers because she likes him.

So, we’re pretty much opposites. But, we get along fine as long as I remember who’s Captain.

Don_

**********************************************

As long as she's not out seducing a different alien guy, every week, you're probably OK. Live long, and prosper!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)

*Me and my hubby are  complete opposites. I over think things and he just makes quick decisions. I'm a softy and he is strong. We never enjoy the same tv shows so I play on the computer and he watches shows like Shark tank and all Political shows. It's worked so far and we are married 53yrs.*


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 21, 2020)

We all need help!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 21, 2020)

Communication is important!


----------

